# Complaining about skiing in CT.....is this a thing now?



## Highway Star (Jan 13, 2014)

......because I thought the skiing there was awesome.....???


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 13, 2014)

Your signature link is broken.


----------



## JohnQ (Jan 13, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> ......because I thought the skiing there was awesome.....???



Depends on your point of reference. I grew up in southeastern Michigan and lived 15 years in DC so being within an hour of some decent hills is welcome. I wouldn't tag it with 'awesome,' though.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 13, 2014)

Conditions at Sundown today were better than most places up north today

Steveo


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 13, 2014)

haha...   it's what's here....  Kicks the crap out of not skiing.  And, if i do say so myself, there are plenty of really good days to be had.  

For most, local skiing serves as a place to teach the family, hone your skills before the big vacation or weekend excursion and for me, a place to go every single day because it's what i needed to do... Still to do to this day even.  

Complaining does point out some obvious faults of the posters... ugh...


----------



## ss20 (Jan 13, 2014)

Nothing like sliding down 500 vertical feet of flat, groomed, ice!  And the powder is AWESOME!  Nothing beats 3 inches of heavy wet snow that's already melted away before the end of the day!  

On a serious note, the end of season Free Day at Mohawk is always something to look forward to.  Also, CT is probably the triple chair capital of the world.  5 at Mohawk, 3 at Sundown, 2 at Southington, and 2 at Powder Ridge.  That's 12 triples out of 17 total aerial lifts in CT.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 13, 2014)

The skiing in Rhode Island is much better


----------



## Tin (Jan 13, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> The skiing in Rhode Island is much better




Haters gonna hate on our 240' of vert.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 13, 2014)

HAD A GREAT DAY at sundown today. Started as frozen sugar fast and edgeable and by afternoon it turned to a nice layer of mashed potatoes for playful fun. The bumps are coming along and I had fun working in a line (still needs work), and the trails were covered very nicely!


----------



## dlague (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey if it is local then ski it!  Who cares about the complainers!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 13, 2014)

What the hell is that crap? Are those supposed to be seeded moguls. I get what they are trying to do buts that's terrible.


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Jan 13, 2014)

Ohhh, "shredding in CT" ...You're so cute way down there trying your hardest, bless your little heart.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 13, 2014)

Proud to be a born and raised CT skier!


----------



## snoseek (Jan 13, 2014)

Does anyone else think HS=Snowlover? I mean Snowlover as an admitted casual skier seems to want to drive some points across....much like HS would. I think we're being played....


----------



## snoseek (Jan 13, 2014)

planb420 said:


> HAD A GREAT DAY at sundown today. Started as frozen sugar fast and edgeable and by afternoon it turned to a nice layer of mashed potatoes for playful fun. The bumps are coming along and I had fun working in a line (still needs work), and the trails were covered very nicely!
> View attachment 10361
> View attachment 10362
> View attachment 10360


Nice looking bumps if you ask me!


----------



## Euler (Jan 13, 2014)

Fact is those shots from Sundown (and many others in the past) make me consider it as an alternative to Mt. Snow some days.  It was WAY better yesterday than anything in VT.  Those seeded bumps will be rounded off and beautiful by the end of this weekend while at many VT resorts there wont be a skiable bump line to be found.  

HS, Snowlover....you know what they say...haters gonna hate.

Free GSS he was all about really loving skiing!!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 13, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Does anyone else think HS=Snowlover? I mean Snowlover as an admitted casual skier seems to want to drive some points across....much like HS would. I think we're being played....



It IS funny that HS showed up when snowlover disappeared!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 13, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> It IS funny that HS showed up when snowlover disappeared!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's his alter ego.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> What the hell is that crap? Are those supposed to be seeded moguls. I get what they are trying to do buts that's terrible.



What's so terrible about them? They are a couple of days old, in a few more days troughs will form, before you know it they will be VWs. I know they look funny at first, but they do end up being quite fun. If you won't take my word for it then consider that every spring we get a whole entourage of bump skiers from Killington and other places to come down to ski in our little bump competition. Everyone always has a ton of fun, despite being at a small hill in CT. The only complaint I've heard is that our course is too long. Those bumps, although on a different trail, start off looking just like those in the picture.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Does anyone else think HS=Snowlover? I mean Snowlover as an admitted casual skier seems to want to drive some points across....much like HS would. I think we're being played....



I don't think so.. But it is kinda peculiar that I hadn't noticed HS around until snowlover got banned... :lol:


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 13, 2014)

bvibert said:


> What's so terrible about them? They are a couple of days old, in a few more days troughs will form, before you know it they will be VWs. I know they look funny at first, but they do end up being quite fun. If you won't take my word for it then consider that every spring we get a whole entourage of bump skiers from Killington and other places to come down to ski in our little bump competition. Everyone always has a ton of fun, despite being at a small hill in CT. The only complaint I've heard is that our course is too long. Those bumps, although on a different trail, start off looking just like those in the picture.



I'll take your word for it. I don't claim to be someone that knows a lot about bumps. I know how they form it just doesn't look like there is enough snow to form some decent bumps without scraping things down to dirt or ice. Hopefully it sees some snowmaking or natural stuff because it just doesn't look like there is enough to get any good looking lines.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 13, 2014)

bvibert said:


> I don't think so.. But it is kinda peculiar that I hadn't noticed HS around until snowlover got banned... :lol:



Hes banned? There is a God! Don't think Highwaystar could pull off the snowlover persona lol. Speaking of alter egos I was thinking that the  4wheel jeep guy ( cant remember the handle) was snow lover talking to himself


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 13, 2014)

bvibert said:


> I don't think so.. But it is kinda peculiar that I hadn't noticed HS around until snowlover got banned... :lol:



Purely coincidence, I hadn't read much of the board in a few weeks, and today found his posts amusing particularly due to their misguided nature.  He is quite an effective troll!


----------



## skifree (Jan 13, 2014)

Ct>okemo


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 13, 2014)

skifree said:


> Ct>okemo



No argument here.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> Hes banned? There is a God! Don't think Highwaystar could pull off the snowlover persona lol. Speaking of alter egos I was thinking that the  4wheel jeep guy ( cant remember the handle) was snow lover talking to himself



He's actually on time out. So, he can come back after that if he wants to play nice.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 13, 2014)

skifree said:


> Ct>okemo



Disagree. There is NO place in ct that I would overnight it at. Okemo has awesome slopeside accommodations. Stop hatein'!! 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I'll take your word for it. I don't claim to be someone that knows a lot about bumps. I know how they form it just doesn't look like there is enough snow to form some decent bumps without scraping things down to dirt or ice. Hopefully it sees some snowmaking or natural stuff because it just doesn't look like there is enough to get any good looking lines.



There's actually a deceptive amount of snow there. It won't be down to dirt/rocks anytime soon. Some parts of hard pack may need some warm days to work in. If needed they top coat them with snowmaking (they continuously move the guns around all night to keep it from forming whales). Some doses of natural snow would be preferable though!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 13, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> What the hell is that crap? Are those supposed to be seeded moguls. I get what they are trying to do buts that's terrible.



Are you interviewing to be the new Snowlover? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 13, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Are you interviewing to be the new Snowlover?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Haha I guess my comments were a bit Snowlover-ish!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 13, 2014)

bvibert said:


> There's actually a deceptive amount of snow there. It won't be down to dirt/rocks anytime soon. Some parts of hard pack may need some warm days to work in. If needed they top coat them with snowmaking (they continuously move the guns around all night to keep it from forming whales). Some doses of natural snow would be preferable though!



Well best of luck. I have to make it down there sometime.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 13, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Haha I guess my comments were a bit Snowlover-ish!



:0)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 13, 2014)

bvibert said:


> He's actually on time out. So, he can come back after that if he wants to play nice.


how long does a time-out last?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 13, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> how long does a time-out last?



You really like him huh? Are you Snowlover?!?!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 13, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Purely coincidence, I hadn't read much of the board in a few weeks, and today found his posts amusing particularly due to their misguided nature.  He is quite an effective troll!
> 
> View attachment 10370



In support of this theory, snowlover has bashed pretty much everything EXCEPT Killington!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack97 (Jan 13, 2014)

bvibert said:


> ..... The only complaint I've heard is that our course is too long.....



the ones who say that do not know their ass from their elbow.


----------



## Edd (Jan 13, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Nice looking bumps if you ask me!



Agreed. Looks like good low angle stuff.


----------



## bobbutts (Jan 13, 2014)

bdfreetuna said:


> Your signature link is broken.



Check this one out
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/mountain/point/KILLINGTON.txt


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 13, 2014)

bobbutts said:


> Check this one out
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/mountain/point/KILLINGTON.txt



Good forecast. Hopefully snow for every hill in North East we need it bad.


----------



## Domeskier (Jan 13, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> Disagree. There is NO place in ct that I would overnight it at. Okemo has awesome slopeside accommodations. Stop hatein'!!



I'm thinking about making a week of it when they seed Gunbarrel.  Just need to find a better place to stay that than whatever holdiay inn I stayed at in Torrington last time around.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 13, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> I'm thinking about making a week of it when they seed Gunbarrel.  Just need to find a better place to stay that than whatever holdiay inn I stayed at in Torrington last time around.



A WEEK AT SUNDOWN?!?  Yeah,  no thanks. If I lived there it would be one thing. But I  would   NEVER consider posting up there for a weekend, never mind an entire WEEK. 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## ss20 (Jan 13, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> You really like him huh? Are you Snowlover?!?!



Now now, let's not go accusing people MadMad.  Or should I say Snowlover? :wink:


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 13, 2014)

Are you guys having withdrawal?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 13, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> I'm thinking about making a week of it when they seed Gunbarrel.  Just need to find a better place to stay that than whatever holdiay inn I stayed at in Torrington last time around.



there isn't much around, avon old farms inn perhaps?   http://www.avonoldfarmshotel.com/


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 13, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> Hes banned? There is a God! Don't think Highwaystar could pull off the snowlover persona lol. Speaking of alter egos I was thinking that the  4wheel jeep guy ( cant remember the handle) was snow lover talking to himself



:grin: You referring to me? :lol: No, I can assure you I'm my own person.  I guess we did go back and forth quite a bit last night so it appeared to be the same person. 

I'm up at Killington now hoping that it doesn't rain tonight and tomorrow.  Not much snow up here so no need for the 4WD Jeep.  We brought my daughter's Mazda 2.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 13, 2014)

bobbutts said:


> Check this one out
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/mountain/point/KILLINGTON.txt



 Thanks for that! One can only hope for some snow, ANY snow! It's looking pretty brown around here but can't wait to hit the slopes Wednesday. In the meantime my daughter and I are enjoying the pool and hot tub.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2014)

jack97 said:


> the ones who say that do not know their ass from their elbow.



It is a long course for the competitors, particularly if they make it to the finals. Don't get me wrong, I love it and wouldn't have it any other way, but it does take a lot of you.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 13, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I'll take your word for it. I don't claim to be someone that knows a lot about bumps. I know how they form it just doesn't look like there is enough snow to form some decent bumps without scraping things down to dirt or ice. Hopefully it sees some snowmaking or natural stuff because it just doesn't look like there is enough to get any good looking lines.




Base on this trail is QUITE substantial


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 13, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> :grin: You referring to me? :lol: No, I can assure you I'm my own person.  I guess we did go back and forth quite a bit last night so it appeared to be the same person.
> 
> I'm up at Killington now hoping that it doesn't rain tonight and tomorrow.  Not much snow up here so no need for the 4WD Jeep.  We brought my daughter's Mazda 2.



LOL OK I'll give you a pass but I was definitely suspicious. Hope You dodge the rain and get some good laps in.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 13, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> LOL OK I'll give you a pass but I was definitely suspicious. Hope You dodge the rain and get some good laps in.



:-D Yeah, I could see why, though I hope I don't come off as abrasive or argumentative! I was online a lot last night and never can pass up an opportunity to talk "Jeep" and driving. It's a passion and I can get carried away.  

Forecast is iffy but it's been like that all week. We're here now, got my lift tickets and am heading up the mountain on Wednesday. Whatever it's going to do I'm glad to be here.  Got three days planned on the mountain and it sure beats being back in Jersey whatever the conditions are. 

A day on skis at Killington with so-so conditions beats a sunny, nice day in NJ by far!


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 14, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> :-D Yeah, I could see why, though I hope I don't come off as abrasive or argumentative! I was online a lot last night and never can pass up an opportunity to talk "Jeep" and driving. It's a passion and I can get carried away.
> 
> Forecast is iffy but it's been like that all week. We're here now, got my lift tickets and am heading up the mountain on Wednesday. Whatever it's going to do I'm glad to be here.  Got three days planned on the mountain and it sure beats being back in Jersey whatever the conditions are.
> 
> A day on skis at Killington with so-so conditions beats a sunny, nice day in NJ by far!



That's the spirit..


----------



## mbedle (Jan 14, 2014)

I love my local ski areas.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 14, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> I'm thinking about making a week of it when they seed Gunbarrel.  Just need to find a better place to stay that than whatever holdiay inn I stayed at in Torrington last time around.



 A bunch of us take the week off before the mogul competition in March...Set up the party pit in the parking lot....If ya like  bump skiing/riding its a pretty chlll time!


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 14, 2014)

Maybe it is the angle of the picture but the bumps seem spaced way too far apart. More like an obstacle course than a bump run


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 14, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Maybe it is the angle of the picture but the bumps seem spaced way too far apart. More like an obstacle course than a bump run



Yea I was thinking that too. Seems like it could use a little more symmetry and less space.


----------



## Domeskier (Jan 14, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> there isn't much around, avon old farms inn perhaps?   http://www.avonoldfarmshotel.com/



Thanks for the pointer.  Looks promising.  Think I'll give it a try.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 14, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Yea I was thinking that too. Seems like it could use a little more symmetry and less space.



i don't know the science / logic behind it but what i've seen in the past is top coating with snow making or natural snow fills them in over time and they become normal.   sadly no natural or snow making with this weather.


----------



## Domeskier (Jan 14, 2014)

powhunter said:


> A bunch of us take the week off before the mogul competition in March...Set up the party pit in the parking lot....If ya like  bump skiing/riding its a pretty chlll time!



My main worry is scheduling time off in advance and getting screwed by the weather.  I have no doubt that bashing gunny bumps for a week would be well worth it!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 14, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Maybe it is the angle of the picture but the bumps seem spaced way too far apart. More like an obstacle course than a bump run





MadMadWorld said:


> Yea I was thinking that too. Seems like it could use a little more symmetry and less space.



It is more like an obstacle course at first, but once the troughs start forming and/or they get a top coating they will run into each other. You end up with some big bumps with man eater troughs in the lines skied most often.  NO symmetry!  A sterile bump course is not what we're after. 

I know it looks weird, that's what everyone thinks at first, but it works.  A few years ago the seeds on Gunbarrel started out closer together than that, and they never formed right.  It took quite a bit of work with shovels and ski bashing to get them good.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't complain about CT .... 



.... unless I have to visit family there. :argue:


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 14, 2014)

I haven't checked but I think the base at Sundown is deeper than most of the places up north.  Small hill + killer snowmaking = lots of snow to work with.  I rode that bump run Friday night.  It was more like an obstacle course but I can see how it will develop.  Definitely a fun section.

I gotta say, the parks have improved a lot over the past couple years.  I just wish they'd put in one or two more jumps so you could hit a nice line.  I'm not big on jibs so riding the whole park for one good hit gets boring.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 14, 2014)

Pretty sure J. said its gonna be just one jump this year.


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 15, 2014)

planb420 said:


> Pretty sure J. said its gonna be just one jump this year.



that's what i say... but I also change my mind a lot...    Jumps take a lot of snow.  when we get to an actual winter weather pattern i'll free myself up for more creativity... in the mean time, I'm not digging into base if i can help it.


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 15, 2014)

jarrodski said:


> that's what i say... but I also change my mind a lot... Jumps take a lot of snow. when we get to an actual winter weather pattern i'll free myself up for more creativity... in the mean time, I'm not digging into base if i can help it.




Perfectly understandable.  But if we do get some good snow, how about a nice big hip/spine?  That would make this customer VERY HAPPY!


----------



## planb420 (Jan 15, 2014)

jarrodski said:


> in the mean time, I'm not digging into base if i can help it.


YES.....PLEASE DONT!

But as C-Rex said a hip would be stellar.....maybe on the lower right side of Toms, just above and to the right of the roller. Set up a gun on the next cold snap and just let her go!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 15, 2014)

bvibert said:


> It is more like an obstacle course at first, but once the troughs start forming and/or they get a top coating they will run into each other. You end up with some big bumps with man eater troughs in the lines skied most often.  NO symmetry!  A sterile bump course is not what we're after.
> 
> I know it looks weird, that's what everyone thinks at first, but it works.  A few years ago the seeds on Gunbarrel started out closer together than that, and they never formed right.  It took quite a bit of work with shovels and ski bashing to get them good.



This is interesting to me.  I thought the whole point of seeding bumps was to achieve some degree of symmetry.  Out of curiosity, why do you feel it necessary to seed bumps rather than just let them form on their own...?  Is it just to have SOME control of the spacing?

I'm also sort of curious about the pitch of this run.  Can someone make a reasonable comparison of this run to something in NH or VT that some of us might be familiar with?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack97 (Jan 15, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> This is interesting to me.  I thought the whole point of seeding bumps was to achieve some degree of symmetry.  Out of curiosity, why do you feel it necessary to seed bumps rather than just let them form on their own...?  Is it just to have SOME control of the spacing?
> 
> I'm also sort of curious about the pitch of this run.  Can someone make a reasonable comparison of this run to something in NH or VT that some of us might be familiar with?
> 
> ...



in most cases the symmetry is lost once the troughs and shoulders gets skied in. imo, the spacing or formation is the key and allows for short turns.

at sundown, they seeded either, N'easter, Gunbarrel and once Stinger. IIRC, they have the same pitch as the natural bumps at crotched, under rocket, ufo/equinox. Same pitch as okemo sel's choice and sunapee's liftline.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 15, 2014)

jack97 said:


> in most cases the symmetry is lost once the troughs and shoulders gets skied in. imo, the spacing or formation is the key and allows for short turns.
> 
> at sundown, they seeded either, N'easter, Gunbarrel and once Stinger. IIRC, they have the same pitch as the natural bumps at crotched, under rocket, ufo/equinox. Same pitch as okemo sel's choice and sunapee's liftline.



A number of those trails that you mention at other mountains do get seeded. A quick youtube search pulls up videos from Sundown that show much better seeded bumps. You can see that they were indeed built with symmetry. In the sense that each bump is a certain distance from the next and same thing for each row.


----------



## Tin (Jan 15, 2014)

jack97 said:


> in most cases the symmetry is lost once the troughs and shoulders gets skied in. imo, the spacing or formation is the key and allows for short turns.
> 
> at sundown, they seeded either, N'easter, Gunbarrel and once Stinger. IIRC, they have the same pitch as the natural bumps at crotched, under rocket, ufo/equinox. Same pitch as okemo sel's choice and sunapee's liftline.



Same pitch but the natty bumps under the Rocket and UFO/Equinox can have random VW Beetle sized bumps, natural rolls, or small ant hills that make it so at some point you are going airborne if you want to keep that line. The bumps Crotched appeared to seed under the Valley Quad were spaced very far apart and had flats instead of troughs. The seeded ones on Gunny last year and on World Cup at Stratton were all cookie cutter sized and had perfect spacing. Both are a ton of fun but I was amazed at the difference.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 15, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> A number of those trails that you mention at other mountains do get seeded. A quick youtube search pulls up videos from Sundown that show much better seeded bumps. You can see that they were indeed built with symmetry. In the sense that each bump is a certain distance from the next and same thing for each row.




I mentioned the Crotch and they lets those trails bump up by skiers or riders, no seeding. The vids do show symmetry but its deceiving once you in the mix, they are not exactly spaced apart.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 15, 2014)

Tin said:


> Same pitch but the natty bumps under the Rocket and UFO/Equinox can have random VW Beetle sized bumps, natural rolls, or small ant hills that make it so at some point you are going airborne if you want to keep that line.



lol.... i did get airborne on one of them under rocket. I heard a women gasp as I did so, luckily, it was after on of the storms and I had soft snow to fall on.


----------



## Tin (Jan 15, 2014)

There are always a couple of lips you can really fly off on the middle section of Pluto's. It was interesting to see it early in the year without snow on it. It is a very uneven, rocky area with lots of mounds and ledges that get covered up. My personal favorite was my sister's boyfriend not realizing the pitch of Jupiter's and jumping one right before the steepest section and coming to a stop about 60' down hill. Have it on video somewhere.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 16, 2014)

jack97 said:


> in most cases the symmetry is lost once the troughs and shoulders gets skied in. imo, the spacing or formation is the key and allows for short turns.
> 
> at sundown, they seeded either, N'easter, Gunbarrel and once Stinger. IIRC, they have the same pitch as the natural bumps at crotched, under rocket, ufo/equinox. Same pitch as okemo sel's choice and sunapee's liftline.



Of the trails you mention, I am only familiar with Sunapee.  Are you referring to the trail "liftline" which is a blue square under the sunbowl chair (which does have bumps), or flying goose which is under the triple in the front of the mountain?  Neither of these are steep at all - but they are both fun to ski.  Low angle bumps can be just as enjoyable as the steep stuff!

It sounds like there are a lot of bumps right under my nose at crotched.  I will definitely have to pay them a visit.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack97 (Jan 16, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Of the trails you mention, I am only familiar with Sunapee.  Are you referring to the trail "liftline" which is a blue square under the sunbowl chair (which does have bumps), or flying goose which is under the triple in the front of the mountain?  Neither of these are steep at all - but they are both fun to ski.  Low angle bumps can be just as enjoyable as the steep stuff!
> 
> It sounds like there are a lot of bumps right under my nose at crotched.  I will definitely have to pay them a visit.
> 
> ...




yep.. sunappee's liftline at the bowl.. imo, flying goose is on the steep side (but not as steep as whaleback's face) in the middle section that has a long section but the top section has a tame pitch. 

 crotched opened a new section last year, jupitor storm, steeper than goose. They leave skier's left ungroomed and it formed up real nice, it had one scraped section but the rest was sweet. i think they have some skiers that can rip an old school short turn.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 16, 2014)

Tin said:


> There are always a couple of lips you can really fly off on the middle section of Pluto's. It was interesting to see it early in the year without snow on it. It is a very uneven, rocky area with lots of mounds and ledges that get covered up. My personal favorite was my sister's boyfriend not realizing the pitch of Jupiter's and jumping one right before the steepest section and coming to a stop about 60' down hill. Have it on video somewhere.




the lips where i flew off, what messed me off was some exposed rocks..... i thought my best option was some air!

what is deceptive about pluto is that the pitch is constant and that trail is long, so its quite easy to pick up speed and once that happens it can freak someone out.


----------



## Tin (Jan 16, 2014)

Long story short...Sundown's seeded bumps are awesome and easier to ski than natural bumps. The warmer temps make skiing them easier as well.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 16, 2014)

Just saw this 2 hr midweek tix for $31

Sent from my PantechP9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2knees (Jan 16, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> What the hell is that crap? Are those supposed to be seeded moguls. I get what they are trying to do buts that's terrible.









they get better in the spring on a different trail.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 16, 2014)

That looks like Mr. Knees in the pic

Sent from my PantechP9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 16, 2014)

2knees said:


> they get better in the spring on a different trail.



Those look great obviously but the seeding doesn't look all that great in the recent pics compared to YouTube videos I've seen from years past. Just my opinion and I hope the get some monster bumps from it.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Those look great obviously but the seeding doesn't look all that great in the recent pics compared to YouTube videos I've seen from years past. Just my opinion and I hope the get some monster bumps from it.



Trust me, all the bumps you see in any Sundown Youtube video started out just like seeds pictured earlier in the thread.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> This is interesting to me.  I thought the whole point of seeding bumps was to achieve some degree of symmetry.  Out of curiosity, why do you feel it necessary to seed bumps rather than just let them form on their own...?  Is it just to have SOME control of the spacing?
> 
> I'm also sort of curious about the pitch of this run.  Can someone make a reasonable comparison of this run to something in NH or VT that some of us might be familiar with?
> 
> ...



Sometimes bumps are seeded to get a nice symmetrical course, but at Sundown they're seeded just to get some bumps.  I suppose there is some degree of symmetry, but there's no measurements or anything made.  Piles of snow are just pushed up with a cat, the cat operator makes a good effort to make them orderly, but they're far from perfect.  They turn out way more like natural bumps than seeded bumps, which I for one love.  If they didn't seed then I don't think that any bumps worth skiing would ever form at Sundown, except for maybe in the spring when the snow is nice and soft.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 22, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Trust me, all the bumps you see in any Sundown Youtube video started out just like seeds pictured earlier in the thread.




How did these turn out? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h73m6-Ov0p8

I just feel like these seeded bumps look better.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 23, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> How did these turn out? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h73m6-Ov0p8
> 
> I just feel like these seeded bumps look better.




that was gunbarrel, the groomer has basically a wide and straight trail to work with. over at N'easter, it curves to skier's left and that might off set things a bit. I've noticed that with seeded trails in other areas.

i'm not complaining, having bumps spread out a bit more may be the new norm given shaped skis and more riders going into non groomed trails.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 23, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> How did these turn out? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h73m6-Ov0p8
> 
> I just feel like these seeded bumps look better.



Those bumps turned out awesome!  

Not a great pic, but this was them just before we closed last year (the big bumps are on the pitch beyond view of the picture):


Like Jack said, two different trails with different expectations.  The seeds in the video above were done in the spring when we know it's gonna get soft and big quickly.  

You'll get no argument from me about the Gunny bumps in the above video being better than the seeds shown earlier will ever get.  Dreams of spring Gunny bumps are what keeps me going all year!   It's not even really an apples to apples comparison.

For what we have to work with the rest of the season the seeds on Nor'easter work out just fine.  Like Jack said that trail has a couple of turns and some undulations that make it interesting.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 23, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Those bumps turned out awesome!
> 
> Not a great pic, but this was them just before we closed last year (the big bumps are on the pitch beyond view of the picture):
> View attachment 10523
> ...



How come you don't just seed Gunbarrel early season then? Those look great.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 23, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> How come you don't just seed Gunbarrel early season then? Those look great.



Gunbarrel is used for racing most of the season.  There's not enough room to have gates and bumps, so we lose out until racing is done for the year.  Damn racers!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 23, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> How come you don't just seed Gunbarrel early season then? Those look great.



The spandex monkeys rule the winter months.  We only get gunbarrel for 3 weeks or so and they STILL complain about giving us 1/2 the trail for bumps.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 23, 2014)

2knees said:


> The spandex monkeys rule the winter months.  We only get gunbarrel for 3 weeks or so and they STILL complain about giving us 1/2 the trail for bumps.



Truth!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 23, 2014)

2knees said:


> The spandex monkeys rule the winter months.  We only get gunbarrel for 3 weeks or so and they STILL complain about giving us 1/2 the trail for bumps.



Racers are pansies. A few well placed moguls on a race course never hurt anyone right?


----------



## powhunter (Jan 23, 2014)

Spandex fucking WARRIORS!!!!!!

Sent from my PantechP9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## planb420 (Jan 23, 2014)

There is a few spots where you can see the noreaster bumps progression in my video from today....


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 23, 2014)

planb420 said:


> There is a few spots where you can see the noreaster bumps progression in my video from today....



Nice job in the bumps. Always impressed with boarders that can do that.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 23, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Nice job in the bumps. Always impressed with boarders that can do that.



All thanks due to the rad AZ dudes that pushed me into it about 4 seasons ago now....otherwise I would have just been another one of the mogul snobs. Now I go nuts once they put em in...I'll ride em from seed to monster no worries, just need to keep working on the form


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 24, 2014)

2knees said:


> The spandex monkeys rule the winter months.  We only get gunbarrel for 3 weeks or so and they STILL complain about giving us 1/2 the trail for bumps.



Spandex monkeys.  
This thread is great!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baldylox (Jan 24, 2014)

2knees said:


> they get better in the spring on a different trail.



I wish I knew how to ride uphill like that! :-D


----------



## jack97 (Jan 24, 2014)

was lapping the bumps today... it was cold! N'easter got coated with man made, see the pics below, some of the trees near the towers got sprayed. The bumps on the trail got bigger or the troughs got deeper. Got to love a place that will spray some freshies on the bumps!

Ex bumps are meh, they have areas where its icy, both at the troughs and on the backside. Had to ski it several times to find the bad spots and then find some lines around it. 

N'easter bumps at 9:00 am, close to flat light conditions



later in the morning


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 24, 2014)

jack97 said:


> was lapping the bumps today... it was cold! N'easter got coated with man made, see the pics below, some of the trees near the towers got sprayed. The bumps on the trail got bigger or the troughs got deeper. Got to love a place that will spray some freshies on the bumps!
> 
> Ex bumps are meh, they have areas where its icy, both at the troughs and on the backside. Had to ski it several times to find the bad spots and then find a line around it.
> 
> ...



Looking much better. A little man made did the trick!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 24, 2014)

jack97 said:


> was lapping the bumps today... it was cold! N'easter got coated with man made, see the pics below, some of the trees near the towers got sprayed. The bumps on the trail got bigger or the troughs got deeper. Got to love a place that will spray some freshies on the bumps!
> 
> Ex bumps are meh, they have areas where its icy, both at the troughs and on the backside. Had to ski it several times to find the bad spots and then find some lines around it.
> 
> ...



The line on skiers left looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planb420 (Jan 24, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Looking much better. A little man made did the trick!


And to my knowledge they have been doing it each time its cold enough...SO NICE!
Dont remember them doing that much in seasons past (Loving this new trend)


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 24, 2014)

planb420 said:


> And to my knowledge they have been doing it each time its cold enough...SO NICE!
> Dont remember them doing that much in seasons past (Loving this new trend)



Yea it's nice that they are freshening up the bumps from time to time. Some mountains just knock them down and rebuild them....cough...Wachusett


----------



## jack97 (Jan 25, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Yea it's nice that they are freshening up the bumps from time to time. Some mountains just knock them down and rebuild them....cough...Wachusett



In general, i don't mind a rebuild.... but if the rebuild is out of whack in the first place, then that's another matter. Wachusett's formation is just too crazy for me. It's doesn't allow for a good zipper line.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 25, 2014)

planb420 said:


> And to my knowledge they have been doing it each time its cold enough...SO NICE!
> Dont remember them doing that much in seasons past (Loving this new trend)




imo, sundown is making their skiers and riders better by refreshing the bumps. last w/e, I saw the ski team going down in pairs while supervised. Patrollers were sledding down both N'easter and Ex. And I saw a boarding instructor riding it smoothly. 

btw, not sure what the psia requirements are for riders but for two plankers, they have to ski bumps. Those bumps are a good way for them to hone their skills for certs.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2014)

I've never skied in CT and need a point of reference.  Is it better or worse than the Poconos?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I've never skied in CT and need a point of reference.  Is it better or worse than the Poconos?



It like skiing Thunder Ridge in NY. Elk I believe is better terrain then any thing in Connecticut.


----------



## Gilligan (Jan 25, 2014)

Scotty said:


> It like skiing Thunder Ridge in NY. Elk I believe is better terrain then any thing in Connecticut.


Is this true? Thunder Ridge is rather small. They claim 500' vertical but I think it is no more than 400' when I look at the geological survey maps. The way people rave about Sundown I expected it to be larger.


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 25, 2014)

Gilligan said:


> Is this true? Thunder Ridge is rather small. They claim 500' vertical but I think it is no more than 400' when I look at the geological survey maps. The way people rave about Sundown I expected it to be larger.



sundown is 625   we seed moguls and have two very nice parks.  we;re steeper than most ski areas our size and we have more fun than anyone.  

our nastar course is on gunbarrel and people like it.


----------



## Gilligan (Jan 25, 2014)

jarrodski said:


> sundown is 625   we seed moguls and have two very nice parks.  we;re steeper than most ski areas our size and we have more fun than anyone.
> 
> our nastar course is on gunbarrel and people like it.


Just to be clear, it was Thunder Ridge's vertical claim I was challenging, not Sundowns.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 25, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I've never skied in CT and need a point of reference.  Is it better or worse than the Poconos?


----------



## ss20 (Jan 25, 2014)

Scotty said:


> It like skiing Thunder Ridge in NY



Yeah, accept the vertical is double, snowmaking is on more than 3 trails, the summits are always open, and the ticket prices are fair.  Thunder Ridge has the summit double open less than 30% of the time.  So, no.  TR is nothing like CT skiing.


----------



## sf77 (Jan 26, 2014)

> It like skiing Thunder Ridge in NY


Thunder Ridge is where most of the people in western Connecticut LEARN to ski. Prices are way expensive, too. CT skiing is much better for the price with a lot better conditions.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2014)

Scotty said:


> It like skiing Thunder Ridge in NY. Elk I believe is better terrain then any thing in Connecticut.



I've only been to Thunder Ridge once, it was fun, but nothing like skiing at Sundown.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2014)

jarrodski said:


> our nastar course is on gunbarrel and people like it.



People like it more when NASTAR is OFF Gunny, and the bumps are in instead...


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 27, 2014)

jarrodski said:


> sundown's vertical is 625



Try 550'


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 27, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Try 550'



http://ski-resorts.findthebest.com/q/862/2/What-is-the-total-vertical-drop-at-Ski-Sundown


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 27, 2014)

jarrodski said:


> http://ski-resorts.findthebest.com/q/862/2/What-is-the-total-vertical-drop-at-Ski-Sundown



Not true........

Top Elevation 1050
Base Elevation 550


----------



## planb420 (Jan 27, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Try 550'



Are you really that wound up over 75'.......go ski it off bro


----------



## Gilligan (Jan 27, 2014)

I skied Sundown for the first time yesterday. It definitely skied bigger than Thunder Ridge. They have 2 areas with seeded bumps. There was a big race for the younger crowd on Gunbarrel during the day. From 3pm to 6pm a less intense course for Nastar was set up there. I, and most others, avoided the bumps because of the amount of ice in the troughs. Meanwhile, Gunny must have serviced hundreds of racers. Winter is the time of year for racing on the firm stuff. Spring is the time for hitting the soft bumps.

Overall, I was very impressed with the place. Nice lodge, friendly workers. I will be going back.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2014)

Gilligan said:


> I skied Sundown for the first time yesterday. It definitely skied bigger than Thunder Ridge. They have 2 areas with seeded bumps. There was a big race for the younger crowd on Gunbarrel during the day. From 3pm to 6pm a less intense course for Nastar was set up there. I, and most others, avoided the bumps because of the amount of ice in the troughs. Meanwhile, Gunny must have serviced hundreds of racers. Winter is the time of year for racing on the firm stuff. Spring is the time for hitting the soft bumps.
> 
> Overall, I was very impressed with the place. Nice lodge, friendly workers. I will be going back.



Sundown hosted a big race both mornings over the weekend, that isn't typical.  The (free) NASTAR course in the afternoon/evening happens every Sunday (also Thursday nights).


----------

